
Early Bitcoin Miner Calls Craig Wright a Fraud Through ‘His Own’ Addresses - eddieoz
https://cointelegraph.com/news/early-bitcoin-miner-calls-craig-wright-a-fraud-through-his-own-addresses
======
eddieoz
Will he withdraw the addresses from Kleiman case?

